# Video of Seamless, FULL iPod integration with stock head unit!



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

Seamless, FULL iPod integration in action! 


See the video on YouTube.







I saw this on another forum a couple of months ago. I ordered this and installed this a few weeks ago in my GTO (#2 in the U.S.!) and I am so happy with it I thought I would make a video and share. The company that sells this - Unique Design Concepts - will do an eBay auction/Paypal setup for you - transaction is easy and painless. Cost is approx. $260 USD (at this time), free postage! Their technical support is great! The URL is in the video. Tell Vlad I sent you! This guy is a genius!

If you want full iPod integration on your stock head unit.. meaning you have *full remote control of the iPod* AND...

you want to *control the iPod from the steering wheel *too AND...

you want to *charge the iPod* from the head unit AND ...

you want to* display the iPod song/artist/title and remaining playing time* *on the stock head unit LCD display* AND ...

you want *perfect sound quality*! AND...

you want to be able to *plug in any other aux input *(just audio for non-iPods - needs extra cable).

Then this product from Australia is for you! If you have an iPod and the stock appearance is important to you I would say this product is a must!

NOTE: I neglected to show the time remaining display. It can do it.
*
AND PLEASE NOTE: * _This is not a huge, major electronics job (Vlad did that work), but *it is not a trivial installation job either!* * You absolutely do need basic soldering skills *- you don't need to be a pro (I have done very little soldering in my life) but the components are all surface mounted and VERY small! *You WILL need a fine tip, low wattage soldering iron, a magnifying glass* AND some bravery as you start to melt factory solder on your stock radio... or just get out the checkbook and pay a pro to do it! _


Enjoy!

(I don't see how to embed video on this forum - if anyone knows let me know!)


See the video on YouTube.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Intersting stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My computer is in 'safe mode' so I can't hear the video, but it looks like he just soldered 2 wires to the radio? Is the ipod running in stereo or just mono?


----------



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rukee said:


> My computer is in 'safe mode' so I can't hear the video, but it looks like he just soldered 2 wires to the radio? Is the ipod running in stereo or just mono?


Oh no! It's about 15 connections! Very intricate soldering too. I show one quick shot of the top side of the board. Basically it's a 15 conductor ribbon cable that you split out and solder. Very clear instructions on the web site. (I wasn't trying to make a how-to video - Vlad's web site instructions can't be improved upon.)

Mono?! Good grief no!! It is full iPod quality, pure clean stereo with all the artist/album/track/time info displayed on the head unit!

It's awesome!


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

Phreddy from ASR on justcommodores.com.au does all these sorts of mods, including amp outputs etc.


----------



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

taztassio said:


> Phreddy from ASR on justcommodores.com.au does all these sorts of mods, including amp outputs etc.


Not to take anything away from Phreddy, but I don't believe he has anything this integrated. This is the ONLY mod I am aware of for this car that will display the song/artist/album on the stock head unit display while still allowing full control over the iPod from the HUD and steering wheel controls... and it will charge the ipod AND the sound quality is superb!

BTW I have nothing to do with this company other than being phenomenally happy with the mod, their engineering and their service.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

****, didnt realise it had all that.

yeah it seems like a good system!

phreddy designed his system by himself (ex army electrician).


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression because I myself have never done this install. 

But my opinion of the difficulty is that.... technically its not that hard because there are very good instructions. Although you need to have the correct tools, low wattage soldering iron, good lighted magnifying glass and patience.

I think anyone who attempts this that doesn't have a lot of small intricate soldering experience, needs to take their time and check and double check before soldering. 

I'm considering doing this myself but I know its going to be a job that needs to be taken slow and done right. 

So if you don't mind getting the right tools and taking your time to do this correctly and not screw it up. I would say its not that hard... but will be somewhat time consuming unless your just a soldering wizard. If you have never soldered in the past many times, I don't think I would try it. This is definitely not a project for someone who want to get their soldering skill wings.

smaller it gets generally the harder its going to be. Its very easy to screw up and solder something wrong... or solder something together that wasn't supposed to be. Things could go wrong.... take your time and use that bad ass magnifying glass with a very precise small tip on a low wattage soldering iron... or if you don't feel confident enough or run into a problem, screw it don't take the chance of seriously messing up your head unit. Take it down to someone who knows exactly what they are doing and can for sure do it correctly the first time.


----------



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

I completely agree with Poolshark1321. I do have that warning note in the bottom of the OP but he drives the point home...

It's true I have little soldering experience, but I *do* know how to solder. * If you don't know the basic technique you should not attempt this.* It is easy mess up your radio - these components are SMALL. The good news is there is no desoldering involved and everything is surface-soldered to existing components. You absolutely do need a magnifying glass - a lighted one even better.

If you are not confident, you must find a qualified electronics tech to do it for you. 

You may want to consider buying a spare radio off a forum or eBay for $100 just in case. You can always sell it if not needed.

The mod is definitely worth it in my opinion. Just being able to control the iPod from the steering wheel is an immense safety improvement. Though keep in mind unless you have the ipod mounted where you can see it (which again, would be less safe), you will be just hitting 'next' or 'prev' until you hear something you like. You can also obviously use the iPod itself to set up the music directly. Better to use playlists...

If you try this mod, good luck and enjoy! (..and Tell Vlad I sent you!)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Has anyone else done this? I'm very interested in doing this. I'd really like to use my iPod in my car.


----------



## jzamorski113 (Jan 26, 2010)

So say I wanna hook my blackberry up to stream audio from Pandora. What kind of functions will it perform for someone with an rca cable, not the ipod dock?


----------



## MYlilGTO (Jan 14, 2010)

Not trying to jack your thread, but... What brand are the red faced guages on the dash? I've been looking for some and haven't been able to find any.


----------

